# Grafikkarte gelöscht ??



## TobGod (27. März 2003)

Oh mein Gott ! Ich wollte gerade die Treiber für meine Grafikkarte deinstallieren da habe ich ausversehen im Geräte-Manager unter Eigenschaften von meiner Grafikkarte auf deinstallieren gedrückt und nun ist sie weg  Wie kann ich sie wieder installieren das sie im Geräte-Manager angezeigt wird ? p.s.: Ich habe zwar XP aber die hardware wird nicht mehr automatisch erkannt weil ich es zweimal weggedrückt habe


----------



## fluessig (27. März 2003)

Einfach Treiber neu installieren, oder jetzt im laufenden Betrieb Hardware erkennen lassen.


----------



## TobGod (27. März 2003)

Hardware neu erkennen lassen habe ich schon probiert und er findet sie nicht mehr...


----------



## Paule (27. März 2003)

einfach bei der systemsteuerung auf hardware klicken , und dann hardwaresuchen lassen , wenn er da dann anzeigt ,dass man wählen , ob die hardware schon angeschlossen ist , und da wählst du dann ,dass sie schon angeschlossen ist...dort kannst du dann etwas auswählen (vielleicht deine grafikkarte) oder ganz nach unten scrollen und neue hardware anwählen....

Grüße

Paule


----------



## TobGod (27. März 2003)

danke für alles ich habe es vor einer stunde wieder hinbekommen. ich habe die alten treiber alle wiedergefunden denn ich hatte sie mal auf cd gebrannt. Nun läuft er wieder wie eine 1


----------

